# Wrath of Iron cover art!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Now this could have been posted already, so I apologize, but here is the upcoming Space Marines Battle book _Wrath of Iron_ by Chris Wraight. After his successful _Battle of the Fang_, I do think this could be a good and interesting one. And for Iron Hand fans will be pleased to see they will get some attention + damonettes make appearences.




























http://www.blacklibrary.com/Images/Product/DefaultBL/xlarge/Wrath-of-Iron.jpg


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

That Terminator looks UBER!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome, finally, a book about the Iron Hands that isn't a short story or a POD book! Hallelujah! 










_After decades spent in the service of the Chaos god Slaanesh, the ruling classes of the Contqual sub-sector have finally brought true damnation upon their people – innumerable hordes of foul and lascivious daemons swarm from a tear in the fabric of reality to embrace their mortal pawns and drive them on to ever more depraved acts of worship. It falls to the merciless Space Marines of the Iron Hands Chapter to cleanse these worlds of the warp’s unholy taint, and it is upon the surface of Shardenus that the fate of a billion lost souls will be decided._


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

About time they got there own book again i wonder if this story will give them an updated detail of the chapter


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

cragnes417 said:


> About time they got there own book again i wonder if this story will give them an updated detail of the chapter


It might be a bit like Battle of the Fang, using old lore and mixing with new lore.  Im a bit excited actually.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

that looks splendid

I'm glad the Iron Hands are getting some attention, cyborg marines is a sweet concept
is that a marine dual wielding standard bolters? must be because he has bionic arms...awesome!

Chris Wraight is a fine authour and I'm sure this book will be better than _Iron Hands_


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dominic Santiago said:


> "This is going to be awesome."



LotN


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

that terminator is really really great


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

holy shit that looks awesome, Iron hands are cool


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

An exceedingly minor complaint, but I think the daemonette getting blown apart by the terminator looks kinda small. A very minor complaint though. Great cover art.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

It's because of perspective the daemon looks so small. Though to be fair, terminators are _large_.

Looking forward to this, i find the Iron Hands fascinating. 

Interestingly enough the battle/lore this book is set in is an actual piece of fluff from the Iron Hands _Index Astartes_ article. The whole campaign only took a few weeks and the Iron Hands purged one in three of the inhabitants of the system after they had won.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Rems said:


> The whole campaign only took a few weeks and the Iron Hands purged one in three of the inhabitants of the system after they had won.


Such is the price of weakness. Salvation comes with a price, one that may be worse than what Chaos would have demanded.

I remember reading about that though I didn't think that this book was about that campaign. This is going to be even better than I thought.


LotN


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

termie's sword looks a bit flat imo...

otherwise nice cover!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Terminator looks terrible.

The Space Marine Battle covers in general are atrocious.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> That Terminator looks terrible.
> 
> The Space Marine Battle covers in general are atrocious.


To badmouth Jon Sullivan is to badmouth awesomeness itself.

Seriously, what's wrong with it?


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Vaz said:


> That Terminator looks terrible.
> 
> The Space Marine Battle covers in general are atrocious.


I'd hate to see what you regard as good art. I think the artwork for this is fantastic.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

mal310 said:


> I'd hate to see what you regard as good art. I think the artwork for this is fantastic.


This cover and last few of this series has been real good. Think these are among best covers among BL books. True artistic covers instead of comicbook looks. Cover picture has good contrast and layout making it quite efficient.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

really lame but it just came into my head like staypuff did with ray spenglar but as soon as i saw that cover i thought i heard the terminator say 'hasta la vista, baby' to that daemonette. 

feel free to give me negative rep for that one


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

We can't give negative rep anymore, FYI. 

Not that I would, anyway. That's not the first thought that popped into my head though whilst looking at the cover-art, it was something along the lines of: I want this book now.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

An extract has been released from the web-site and I thought I should add it here instead of a thread of its own.  There is apparently a prequel shot story available in one of the Hammer and Bolters.

Link: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/the-flesh-is-weak.html

_Arela ran straight towards the monster. With nowhere to go and no chance of survival, he opted for one final act of defiance. As he ran, he fired his pistol and drew a rapier from the scabbard at his belt.
For all its bulk, the monster was fast – breathtakingly fast. Before Arela had taken another stride he found himself lifted up from the ground, clenched at the neck by a massive black gauntlet. He gasped for breath and his legs kicked out uselessly. His captor squeezed, and Arela dropped his blade. His vision blurred, and it was all he could do to look his killer in the eye.
‘I fight… for the Emperor,’ he gasped, blurting it out as if that fact could alter anything.
A metallic growl issued from the monster’s vox-grille.
‘You do not,’ it said, squeezing his neck and breaking his spine. ‘We do.’
Arela’s lifeless body fell to the ground with a thud. The monster turned its huge armoured shell around, watching impassively as its battle-brothers finished off the remaining resistance. The white hand device on its shoulder guard shone in sharp relief amid the judder and whirl of muzzle-flashes.
‘Target secured,’ came Brother Arran’s voice over the comm.
Arela’s killer – Brother-Sergeant Naim Morvox of Clave Arx, Clan Raukaan, the Iron Hands – nodded curtly before turning and striding back to the breach in the bunker wall. From beyond the broken heaps of rockcrete and human flesh, the sounds of battle raged unchecked.
‘Next,’ said Morvox, and stalked back out into the storm._


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wraight is great. Great narrative and story without obsessing over details.


----------

